# Présentation par liste qui repasse en présentation par icone



## alain128 (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
lorsque j' ouvre mon disque dur je demande dans le menu présentation: par liste ,
mais malgré après avoir décocher dans les options de présentation le choix par icones, si j' éteins mon mac je me retrouve toujours en présentation par icones.
merci d'avance pour votre aide.


Imac 24" en 10.5.8


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Le choix d'affichage du contenu des fenêtres Finder est réglé automatiquement sur celui qui était en vigueur lors de la première fermeture d'une fenêtre Finder, lors du premier démarrage d'un Mac qu'on vient d'acheter par exemple.

Pour changer ce choix par défaut, il suffit de supprimer le fichier com.apple.Finder.plist (fichier de préférences du Finder) qui est dans Dossier utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Preferences et de relancer le Finder (option + clic sur l'icône du Finder dans le Dock puis "Realancer"). Ca recréera un fichier de préférences neuf et tu pourras régler l'affichage du contenu des fenêtres comme tu veux.


----------



## Fìx (17 Septembre 2009)

Ou peut-être en cochant cette case :





_(choisir au préalable  la présentation qui te convient (Par icônes, Par liste, Par colonne ou Sous forme de Cover Flow) ensuite >>> clic secondaire [ou Ctrl+clic] dans la fenêtre Finder >> Afficher les Options de présentation>>> cocher l'option comme sur ma capture)_

Éventuellement, cliquer en bas sur le bouton "Utiliser comme valeurs par défaut" si tu veux que toutes les fenêtres réagissent de la même façon... mais j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit possible. J'ai l'impression que cette option ne s'applique qu'au cas-par-cas..... (à vérifier quand même)


----------



## alain128 (18 Septembre 2009)

J'ai beau décicher cette case , mais je repasse toujours en presentations par icone.
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le choix d'affichage du contenu des fenêtres Finder est réglé automatiquement sur celui qui était en vigueur lors de la première fermeture d'une fenêtre Finder, lors du premier démarrage d'un Mac qu'on vient d'acheter par exemple.
> 
> Pour changer ce choix par défaut, il suffit de supprimer le fichier com.apple.Finder.plist (fichier de préférences du Finder) qui est dans Dossier utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Preferences et de relancer le Finder (option + clic sur l'icône du Finder dans le Dock puis "Realancer"). Ca recréera un fichier de préférences neuf et tu pourras régler l'affichage du contenu des fenêtres comme tu veux.


merci pour l'info , je vais essayer et je vous tiens informé

merci encore


----------

